# Some nice tips for the Touch



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Kindle World blog has some nice tips for the Touch:

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Elaine, 
I just saw this. Thanks.

I did a long follow-up today with more Tips (and some basics) on both the KTouch and Kindle Fire.

- http://bit.ly/kwt1205

So many models came out at the same time that I'm really behind and have some catching up to do here.

Will likely get some of my own questions answered by reading here...


----------

